# Score One for the Good Guys



## Dame (Sep 4, 2012)

Lately there have been several cases of robberies thwarted by individuals both civilian and law enforcement through quick action. I thought perhaps a thread for the good guys' successes might be a good idea.
This one caught my attention this morning. Excellent job by the Security Guard.


----------



## AWP (Sep 4, 2012)

Wrong forum. Moved.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 4, 2012)

Dame said:


> Lately there have been several cases of robberies thwarted by individuals both civilian and law enforcement through quick action. I thought perhaps a thread for the good guys' successes might be a good idea.
> This one caught my attention this morning. Excellent job by the Security Guard.


 
Good for him.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice shooting! He kept up moving while engaging.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Right guy, in the right place, at the right time. Good on ya Mr. Guard!

RF 1


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2012)

Bravo Zulu shipmates! Two toddlers returned to their mother after their father takes them and tries to hit the open water in a stolen yacht.



> _*Updated at 12:15 a.m. ET: *_After a long day of tracking a sailboat believed to be involved in a Bay Area abduction case, the United States Coast Guard recovered two children from South San Francisco down the coast about 20 to 30 miles off the Monterey Peninsula.
> The children were safe and suffered no injuries, according to the Coast Guard. They were reunited with their mother around 10 p.m. Friday.
> A fishermen tipped police after seeing Christopher Maffei and his children - Devin, 2, and Brooklynn, off Pillar Point by the San Mateo County coast. He made contact overnight, but couldn't tell authorities about it until he got back into radio range just after sunrise Friday morning.
> The Coast Guard, the FBI and South San Francisco police were dispatched to retrieve the children, and that is just what happened.
> ...


----------

